# Has this volcano made you rethink your disaster recovery plans?



## saxon3049 (Apr 20, 2010)

Has this volcano made you rethink your disaster recovery plans?

This is a thought, I was talking to a few people today one of whom has a friend stuck in Spain due to the Iceland Volcano fiasco that has shut down most of the EU airspace, now while it didn't effect my plans as I am relatively local, it brings up a interesting question...

In Europe for the most part volcanoes are not really a regular part of life but has this made you or your company add a volcano strategy into the disaster recovery plan, if so what has it made you add or change.
I am thinking if / when it happens again I will plan to have alternate travel plans arranged so that if the airspace is shut down at least if I or some one else is stuck some where in Europe can travel be it by boat, train or driving. One other item I have added is my phone system I can't get into much detail but a business who uses the same provider as myself was hammered by calls that lead to the whole system dropping my calls due to there volume, so I am planning on swapping and planning for calls to be diverted to mobile phones or to a call logging system - I am no voip expert so I am asking a VOIP guy to plan that. 

What I have not bothered adding to my plan is a solution if it happened locally I have measured the risk and I doubt that a volcano will erupt in England any time soon, and I don't have a server anywhere that is in a sensitive area. 

Has it had any impact on you?


----------



## aragon (Apr 21, 2010)

The only disasters worth worrying about on a global scale are man made ones, IMHO.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Apr 24, 2010)

Not so much because of the volcano but because of the earthquakes - both local and no so local (americas). So now I've been looking into things such as food and water. I've picked up a 12 LED lantern that takes 4 D batteries and let me tell you, it's worth it! It provides a lot of great light!

Interestingly enough, I just got a mailer from bed bath and beyond and found a 12 led lantern thats VERY similar to what I bought for about 1/3 of the price! I will pick up 2 to have on hand "just in case."


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 24, 2010)

GhettoBSD said:
			
		

> Not so much because of the volcano but because of the earthquakes - both local and no so local (americas). So now I've been looking into things such as food and water. I've picked up a 12 LED lantern that takes 4 D batteries and let me tell you, it's worth it! It provides a lot of great light!
> 
> Interestingly enough, I just got a mailer from bed bath and beyond and found a 12 led lantern thats VERY similar to what I bought for about 1/3 of the price! I will pick up 2 to have on hand "just in case."



Buy a gun.  Then, after the melt-down/apocalypse you can hu^H^Htrack down all those goofs who bought survival stuff and ta^H^Hborrow it from them.


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2010)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Has this volcano made you rethink your disaster recovery plans


Yes - from now on all my disasters will have a volcano in there. ï¿½e


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 25, 2010)

By the time you got volcanized you're too late.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

Asbestos surf-board and a steady hand on the ol' urine stream.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Apr 30, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Buy a gun.  Then, after the melt-down/apocalypse you can hu^H^Htrack down all those goofs who bought survival stuff and ta^H^Hborrow it from them.



A few other people have said the same thing! But I told them, "what good does a gun do when others with bigger guns/more ammo are on the streets too?" That's when it comes down to 'intelligence!'


----------



## carlton_draught (Apr 30, 2010)

GhettoBSD said:
			
		

> A few other people have said the same thing! But I told them, "what good does a gun do when others with bigger guns/more ammo are on the streets too?" That's when it comes down to 'intelligence!'


I guess if you are going to hoard food/whatever, above all else put it in a well hidden location and don't tell people about it.

As far as the thread in general goes, probabilities of natural disasters vary. Each spot in the world has different probabilities of volcanoes, tsunamis (e.g. if you are 50m above sea level not much to worry about IMO), typhoons, tornadoes, floods, nuclear disasters. As far as data loss is concerned, there are also meteor/asteroid strikes, lightning and fire, theft, flaky power, flaky components, dodgy employees, pets and toddlers to deal with. If I've left any out, add them.


----------

